# Bioluminescent fish...



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

You know, the fish that use a chemical reaction to create light.

Are there any that can live in a fish tank?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Not without special care (I've seen them in public aquaria before). They tend to be deep water fish which need a lot of pressure. Even if they took care of the pressure issue I don't think you'd be able to see a lot of them for sale!


----------



## cruzeoc (Aug 30, 2004)

dont even bother unless you are a millionair and i dont no of any fish that are shollow enouth to tank that let of colour but there are squids if you fancy or bacteria


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Christ, imagine how cool a huge tank that was somehow pressurized to the same level as the depths of the ocean filled with bio luminescent invertebrates... it would be an amazing sight


----------

